# Recommend your Airbrush Compressor!



## MACaholic21 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am looking to start offering airbrush make-up. Can you please recommend your airbrush compressor and foundation you use with it! Also, did you take a class on learning how to apply it or did you just practice? Thanks!!


----------



## Celly (Mar 18, 2009)

I have the IWATA SMART JET it has a automatic shut off feature which is cool so you don't burn out your motor. I did take the MAC Pro airbrushing course which was 6 hours long. It was worth taking it I learned so much. Prior to going to the class I was working at Glamourshots and we did airbrush on every customer but we were never taught the proper way to use it. I was pretty much just told point & spray lol. But I recomended you taking a class and investing in a IWATA they have the best ratings.


----------



## MissAnnaBanna (Mar 18, 2009)

I ordered the beginner's airbrush system from occmakeup.com. It came with a lot of mini paints, needle (of course lol) and a Sparmax compressor. I love it so far.

I took a makeup seminar class offered by a pro artist here. I think that's best so that you can learn the proper way to use the system. Once you've gotten the basics down, trial & error and a lot of practice.


----------



## MissAnnaBanna (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Celly* 

 
_I have the IWATA SMART JET it has a automatic shut off feature which is cool so you don't burn out your motor. I did take the MAC Pro airbrushing course which was 6 hours long. It was worth taking it I learned so much. Prior to going to the class I was working at Glamourshots and we did airbrush on every customer but we were never taught the proper way to use it. I was pretty much just told point & spray lol. But I recomended you taking a class and investing in a IWATA they have the best ratings._

 
I wanna take that course but they don't offer it here in AR.


----------



## slick (Mar 19, 2009)

I just took an airbrush course and we used the Temptu S-One compressor ($185).  I believe Temptu is a division of Iwata, but not completely sure.  We used it with Temptu S/B Foundations, which looked amazing as they are silicone based.  I would love to get one of the small travel sized compressors but they are pricier.  Boo!  I'm pretty sure I'll be purchasing the S-One, but OCC was tempting me for a while.

I thought airbrush was fairly easy to learn - I think you definitely COULD learn on your own.  However if you take a class, even if its only a few hours, you'll be set straight away with everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For me the hardest part was learning how to take it apart and clean it!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 31, 2009)

I have the Iwata Smart Jet.
I got it from MAC PRo b/c i took the airbrush class
and the cost of the class was redeemable on the equipment.
but shop around ... there are alot of online art supply stores that sell them at reasonable prices.


----------



## aeni (Apr 2, 2009)

Dinair and IWATA.


----------



## Bellagigi (Apr 7, 2009)

I am very curious about the Kett and Temptu compressors. Kett seems to offer more classes outside of NY and CA. 

Has anyone ever attended a Kett class? I wonder if it makes a difference if you purchase a compressor from one company and attend a class from another?


----------



## dominicana90 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have an iwata Smart Jet and iwata gun with temptu makeup.  I haven't taken a class yet.  I was going to take the MAC Pro class but it didn't fit my sechedule so I've practice myself.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (May 28, 2009)

What's the real demand for air brushed makeup .. are brides (and others) really demanding this service (vs. the cost of traditional makeup) 
Has having this skill really made you more competitive as a make up artist?


----------



## Lanettewilkinso (Apr 3, 2015)

Can try this http://www.dickblick.com/categories/airbrush/


----------



## debrarrtin (Apr 7, 2015)

You can find a decent airbrush kit at artsupplysource. It's reasonably priced (about 300 AED) and functional. I ordered an Iwata Neo airbrush check over here and find it works just fine. I'm no great make-up artist so getting the best isn't an issue for me. When I get back home in a few days I can try to find the store receipt so I can direct you to the right one, if you wish.


----------

